# Today on RO



## TinysMom (May 4, 2009)

This is my first time as an official RO Today reporter - and I'd like to dedicate this issue to someone near and dear to my heart - and that is Elf. For those who don't know - she passed away on Saturday and the forum and the rabbit world lost a true "ambassador" who loved people.

[align=center]


[/align] 
Elf - this RO is in memory of all the joy you brought the forum....



[align=center]
[/align][align=center]





[/align][align=center] 
[/align][align=center]Happy Birthday to Jupiterannette, ChompersMom and Lover_of_Lopz's rabbit Summer!
[/align][align=left] 
[/align][align=center]*Pipp just hit 10,000 posts and Angieluv went over 6,000 posts! Congrats!*


[/align][align=center]




[/align][align=center] 
[/align][align=center]
[/align][align=left]What human profession would your bunny have?[/align][align=left]Can you help "Misserable Minda"?[/align][align=left]Who has Ali managed to bond this time? "Houston...we have a bonding!"[/align][align=left]Snuggle sacs for bunnies[/align][align=left]Bo got to see a Nethie![/align][align=left]Summer and Tilly meet the harness[/align][align=left]Pointless things to say to a bunny[/align][align=left]Who seems to attract bunnies that have broken legs and need nursing? At least she's good with splints!
[/align][align=left]
[/align][align=center]




[/align]

Weird Stomach?

Rory in stasis? The latest information...

Ringo's Ongoing Story of Hope

Gabriel's Head Tilt Story

[align=center]





[/align][align=left]A Great Reference - Feeding Your Rabbit Questions & Answers

[/align][align=center]





[/align][align=left]Any guesses on breed?

More Breed Help!

Is this a mini-lop?

Might be having baby hollands

Updated pictures of the litter of silver fox!


[/align][align=center]





[/align][align=left]New PhotoPhile Contest: HOP INTO SPRING! Let's see those Hopping pictures!

[/align][align=center]





[/align][align=left]
[/align][align=center]Coming next week - a new game - a "bunny blog" contest. I'll pull events from up to FIVE different blogs that were updated during the week and post them here - you get to guess which blogs they come from!
[/align]
So start updating those blogs everyone! 

[align=center]





[/align][align=left]Amy's Married! - this thread seriously needs pictures after the honeymoon couple returns home![/align][align=left]Which book should I read next?[/align][align=left]Fun Trivia Daily Contest - the longest running game on RO - started in February 2007![/align][align=left]
[/align][align=center]



[/align][align=left]The Language of Lagomorphs - one of my favorite sites![/align][align=left]Drug Dosage Calculator for Rabbits[/align][align=left]
[/align][align=left]And a final thought from me....take some time this week to take pictures of your rabbits and make special memories with them. As we all learned from Elf's sudden passing last weekend - our furry friends are fragile and we can lose them unexpectedly. So hug some bunny close - or give them an extra treat or...take a picture. But don't let this week pass without doing something!
[/align] 


[align=center]A big thanks to ElfMommy for making the banners....
[/align]


----------



## mouse_chalk (May 4, 2009)

Awesome job on your first today thread Peg!  :highfive:I look forward to reading more of your news in the weeks to come!


And thank you for the reminder of taking pictures. It really is true that you just don't know what will happen....


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (May 4, 2009)

Wow great job

I do have some really big shoes to follow on tuesday. Going to get some pictures of storm now


----------



## paul2641 (May 4, 2009)

Much better then anything I did on a Monday!


----------



## hartleybun (May 4, 2009)

well done Pegand that final thought is so true. my beloved Hartley passed over suddenly in january and im so pleased ive got all those wonderful pics. they're so quick and easy to take and , for me, the rewards are endless

donna


----------



## Elf Mommy (May 4, 2009)

Peg, I cried the whole time I read it. Thank you!


----------



## Becca (May 4, 2009)

Great job Peg!! Amazing!
Can't wait to read next weeks


----------

